
Apple begins selling Amazon's eero mesh routers - miles
https://9to5mac.com/2020/05/13/apple-eero-selling-homekit/
======
baldeagle
My favorite thing about the eero is the Alexa integration... you can literally
tell Alexa to pause the internet for self, and then her data is cut off until
you go into the eero app and re-enable it. The only thing better would be to
be able to shortcut it with 'Alexa.. earmuffs'.

------
darrmit
I had major issues with Eero and the Apple Store to the point that I had to
get rid of them in favor of TP-link’s Deco system. I really wanted to like it,
but no amount of troubleshooting with support or changing DNS could make it
work.

~~~
toomuchtodo
How do you like the TP link system?

------
dewey
I guess that makes it official that there won't be a new AirPort any time
soon.

